

Password manager does not work on JavaScript-generated forms - denysonique
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355063

======
denysonique
Here is also the same bug for Chromium:
[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=123955...](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=123955&thanks=123955&ts=1334713139)

------
denysonique
Most browsers are not Single Page App ready when it comes to autocomplete and
password remembering

